# Sierra / Elegant Beauty / Pacifica



## juteck (Apr 2, 2009)

I was scrolling through the photo galleries, and came across a great looking gold elegant beauty pen turned by Pat Camara:

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=5663


The Elegant Sierra's from Berea only come in black titanium/gold trim, black titanuim/platinum trim, or 2 variations of the two-tone chrome. Who sells the gold Elegant Beauty kit, and are they the same bushings as the Sierra? 

Are there any other variations of the Elegant Sierra/Elegant Beauty with different plating options available?


I've seen the 2-tone Pacifica Fishers of Men style from woodenpenpro 
(that have the regular Sierra clip style but not elegant clip style) - do these use the sierra bushings, elegant beauty bushings, or their own bushing:

http://www.woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/0024_pacifica_fisher_2-tone.html


Thanks.


----------



## tim self (Apr 2, 2009)

Now I don't know everything but, I don't know of a gold sierra in any style like that.  now I could be wrong, it's still early enough, but it looks exactly like CS Aero.  Different bushing and drill bit.  http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...oint_Pen_Kits___Aero_Pen_Kit___aero_pen?Args=

Give it a look.  Maybe someone older and wiser than I will confirm or redirect my info.

All Sierra, Pacifica, EB Sierra's take the regular bushings.  The Sierra Vista takes a different bushing.  I think maybe the computer pen does as well but haven't turned one yet.  Woodcrafts Wallstreet II is Sierra.  Wallstreet III and tropical is Vista.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 2, 2009)

You're wrong Tim. :tongue: But you were close.

The one pictured is the Elegant Beauty from Aaron. http://laulauwood.com/_cmx/cmx_store/productView.asp?ProductID=88

The Elegant Beauty and Aero that Tim mentioned are different than the Sierra, but use the same bushing drill bits as each other.

The Elegent Sierra, and Pacifica ( as well as the Gatsby by Pennstate, and Classica by CSUSA) are based on the Sierra. They all use the same bits/bushings as each other except for the Vista Tim mentioned which has the same tubes , but larger diameter bushings.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Apr 2, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> You're wrong Tim. :tongue: But you were close.
> 
> The one pictured is the Elegant Beauty from Aaron. http://laulauwood.com/_cmx/cmx_store/productView.asp?ProductID=88
> 
> ...


 
I've written all this out 4 or 5 times and still can't keep it straight.  Extremely convoluted.


----------



## WoodenDragon (Apr 2, 2009)

There are a few variations that I know of:

The Aero Kit from CSUSA http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...point_Pen_Kits___Aero_Pen_Kit___aero_pen?Args=

The Wall Street II Elegant kit http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=149278&FamilyID=5435 AND http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=147460&FamilyID=5435 AND http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=149279&FamilyID=5435

The Elegant Sierra which i believe is the same as the Wall Street  http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_69&products_id=775 OR http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Berea_Hardwoods_Pen_Kit_Images_10.htm

The Elegant Beauty from Lau Lau Woodworks http://laulauwood.com/_cmx/cmx_store/productView.asp?ProductID=88 AND http://laulauwood.com/_cmx/cmx_store/productView.asp?ProductID=89


----------



## BruceA (Apr 3, 2009)

*Sorting out the Sierras*

Let me take a shot at this - 

There is a version called *Elegant Beauty* that is different from the standard Sierra kit.  The Elegant Beauty has a smaller tube, and uses a 23/64ths        (.3594) or 9mm (.3543) drill bit.   This kit is sold by:
- LauLau Wood
- Woodturners Catalog CSUSA as the Aero Kit
     Check these both out for the different platings.  This kit is slightly SHORTER than the standard Sierra kit.  Another difference is that the pen twists at the TOP. 

Another "Elegant Beauty" is made by Berea, and to differentiate the two names, some turners call it the "*Berea Elegant Beauty*".   This kit uses the same tubes as the regular Sierra and Wall Street II pens.  The tube is 2.25" long, and uses a 27/64ths bit and 20a bushings

The Berea Elegant Beauty comes in four platings, and is sold by:
- Berea Hardwoods
- Arizona Silhouette
- Beartooth Woods
- Woodcraft (called Wall Street II Elegant Kit...to further confuse matters, and priced WAY high!)

Then there is the regular Sierra style that has been available before the Elegant Beauty kits.  They have 2.25" tubes, 27/64ths drill, and 20A bushings, the same as the Berea Elegant Beauty.   Check out Beartooth Woods for the most extensive variety of platings for the regular Sierra kit. 

I also found the regular Sierra from William Wood-rite at www.penblanks.ca in Canada in a Black Titanium plating that has a black grip.  He's the ONLY place I've found that has this plating version.  Here's the link:
http://www.penblanks.ca/product.php?productid=3797&cat=115&page=1
This kit is about $8.50 USD.  But the shipping is high...

The regular Sierra is also called:
- The Gatsby by Penn State Ind
- The Apprentice Classica by CSUSA Woodturnerscatalog.com
- The Wall Street II by Woodcraft
- Sierra through Beartoothwoods, Arizona Silhouette, Berea

Regarding the Pacifica variety, those are available only from WoodPenPro in Hawaii.  They are an affordable addition to the regular Sierra kit style, using the same 2.25" tube and 27/64ths bit and 20A bushings.  The decorative centerband and finial band have added a nice touch to some of the wood blanks I've combined them with.   They are affordable, in the $7.25 range, and are worth purchasing a set to see how you like them.

In my humble opinion, the hottest selling kit amongst all these is the Berea Elegant Beauty version, in Black-Ti/Gold, Black-Ti/Platinum, and the Two-tone Silver version that has the brushed chrome grip (not the shiny chrome grip).  These kits are well priced, look fantastic, are well balanced, and offer a lot of "bling" for the buck.  

When you look at the amazing variety of kits and platings available on the Sierra spec (2.25" tube, 27/64ths bit), and the fact that you get two blanks out of a standard 5" blank (ie. two Sierra pens), this particular kit is certainly a great place to start with your penturning efforts.  

Hope this helps...
Bruce in TN.


----------



## gomeral (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome, Bruce.  Many thanks, I think I'm going to print that out 5 times and tape it all over my office and my workshop and my bedroom and my kitchen and maybe the living room.  Just enough to memorize it.


daniel


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Bruce.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 3, 2009)

Do not forget Anthony at the Golden Nib, carries Sierras, and the Elegant Beauty, he has the new platings listed in Aprils new listings. It looks like the two new platings are the lowest price at Berea $10.00 ea. Unless I got it confused.:befuddled:


----------



## juteck (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks -- exactly the info I was looking for!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Bruce.  That's great.


----------



## juteck (Feb 26, 2010)

I hate to re-visit this again, but I'm now looking for info on the Pacifica pens. I understand it is the same drill size / bushing size as the Sierra's. Does it use the same transmission, and does it have the same loose refill in the nib rattle sound as the Sierra? Good track record for those using it?

Thanks again.


----------



## BruceA (Feb 26, 2010)

*More on the Pacifica version of the Sierra*

Same drill size and bushings as the Sierra. 
Same transmission.
Regarding the rattle in the nib issue - I know what you are talking about.  BUT, I'm not sure it is entirely a "nib" issue.  If you take out the spring and stretch it, then reassemble, it frequently solves the rattle issue. 

You have TWO pieces to the rattle issue - the nib, and the diameter of the actual refill where it goes through the nib.  I'd bet that there are certain tolerances for both, and SOME combinations of nib/refill may be on the wider tolerance side, resulting in rattle.  

You might try different Parker refills and Schmidt refills in the same nib, and test.   

Regarding Pacifica durability:
I've had a black-titanium/gold that I've been carrying as my daily use pen for over two years.  There is DEFINITE wear visible on the gold plated clip, and the end of the nib.   Also, the black-ti plating on both the grip and the top show very visible signs of wear, down to a lighter silver color.  Like the plating is not very thick, and has worn through. 

I would say this pen plating is not nearly as durable as the black-ti/gold Sierra version (the original...) that I also have used daily at my work desk for almost a year, that still looks NEW!  But, that kit is twice the price!  

I also would recommend the Berea Elegant Beauty versions as having very durable plating, compared to the Pacifica, and comparable to the original Sierra.

Hope this helps!


----------



## juteck (Feb 27, 2010)

Bruce - thanks -- that was the type of feedback I was interested in.

John


----------

